# DIY Moonlights



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I remember seeing along time ago an article on making your own moonlights with those blue hood lights off a car. IF anybody remembers how to do this, or has any other better/cheap ideas let me know. I have a 180 gallon and i would like to install a blue moon light system.

Thanks Mauls


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

DIY - Cold Cathode Moonlighting


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Glad you brought this up. I was looking at getting some actinic bulbs, but was told that it would create a lot of algae.

Blue Moon Reef Bulb


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

thank u so much guys!


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

i went on ebay and baught Two 12" cold cathode's in the color blue, im gonna try this out, ill post pics after im done.


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

I will try this soon


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I have also seen this done using a couple of strips of blue LED's and it turned out fairly well.


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Check out this site they sell moonlights as well as DIY kits, the DIY kits are great because they're cheaper, you decide how you want to set them up and they're very very easy to build, even if you have never soldered anything before (like myself), I bought the kit including the soldering iron and thanks to this now I know how to solder







, I even bought an aditional set of 20 leds to make an even bigger moonlight for my other tank.

BTW, the kit comes with instructions that even include a small chapter on how to solder for newbs like myself.


----------

